# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  بث مباشر - بعد الانفصال الوطن فى حدقات العيون - القطاع الثقافى

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يقيم القطاع الثقافى ليلة سياسية بعنوان - بعد الانفصال الوطن فى حدقات العيون يشارك فيها لفيف من قيادات الحركة السياسية بالسودان ..


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*القيادات السياسية الذين حضور بيننا :
الاستاذ / فتحى شيلا - المؤتمر الوطنى 
عبد الرحمن الهادى المهدى - حزب الامة 
الريح سنهورى - حزب البعث العربى 
الاستاذة / شادية خلف الله - الحزب الشيوعى 
د/ حاج ادم يوسف - الامين السياسى - المؤتمر الوطنى 
اللواء / عمر قدور 
فاروق شيخنا 
خالد مهدى الفكى 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*المتحدثة الاولى : الاستاذة / شادية خلف الله .
سردت المشاكل التى تحاصر السودان الان وضربت مثال بمشكلة - النيل الازرق - جنوب كردفان 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور ميدو علي الربط الجميل بالنادي 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*المتحدث الثانى : الريح سنهورى - حزب البعث العربى ..


 حضور لافت لجماهير المريخ وجماهير الاحزاب وقد لفت انتباه الجميع الحضور الكبير لجماهير حزب البعث الاشتراكى والان تعلوا الهتافات لكلمة الاستاذ الريح سنهورى من جماهير حزب البعث الاشتراكى ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الاستاذة سعدية عبد السلام ومقاطع شعرية فى حب المريخ وام درمان 
*

----------


## خالد الدالى

*التراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب كبس ولا شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟:Just_Cuz_13::Just_Cuz_13::Just_Cuz_13:
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*المتحدث التالى المهندس / محمد يعقوب شداد 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*المتحدثة : اشراقة سيد احمد - الحزب الاتحادى الاصل 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*المتحدث القادم الدكتور عبد الرحمن الهادى - حزب الامة 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فى الختام قام القطاع الثقافى بتكريم رموز العمل السياسى المشاركين بالندوة وقدم اليهم بعض الهدايا العينية ..
الجدير بالذكر ان الندوة ادارها الاستاذ فتحى شيلا ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد الدالى
					

التراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب كبس ولا شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟:Just_Cuz_13::Just_Cuz_13::Just_Cuz_13:



 خلقتنا بقت ما بتتقابل الا طفوا الكشافات ..؟؟:CEDP_Stealer::CEDP_Stealer::CEDP_Stealer:
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور ياميدو
ماشاء الله عليه نادي المريخ كالعادة ريادة وقيادة وحمل لهموم الوطن في حدقات العيون
*

----------

